# Think clearly for yourself



## coolwhip27 (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

With all due respect, all this philosophical stuff doesn't make sense to me when being in a highly detached numb alienated state, how does it make sense to you? I can't even understand "me" or am able to visualize anything.


----------



## coolwhip27 (Mar 14, 2015)

Aridity said:


> With all due respect, all this philosophical stuff doesn't make sense to me when being in a highly detached numb alienated state, how does it make sense to you? I can't even understand "me" or am able to visualize anything.


What do you mean you don’t understand? it’s possible that you are holding yourself back on the idea that you cannot visualize anything. You might think there is something you’re missing but in reality it’s just thought that puts together an idea, which isn’t a complex process or anything


----------



## coolwhip27 (Mar 14, 2015)

Aridity said:


> With all due respect, all this philosophical stuff doesn't make sense to me when being in a highly detached numb alienated state, how does it make sense to you? I can't even understand "me" or am able to visualize anything.


i guess what im trying to say is there isnt anything extra required to visualize. you just do it, if thought leads you away just follow it, dont resist


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

coolwhip27 said:


> i guess what im trying to say is there isnt anything extra required to visualize. you just do it, if thought leads you away just follow it, dont resist


Omg, that's probably the most insensitive response I will see here for this week. It's not so difficult to understand people's difficulties either, you_ just do it_ too.


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

coolwhip27 said:


> What do you mean you don’t understand? it’s possible that you are holding yourself back on the idea that you cannot visualize anything. You might think there is something you’re missing but in reality it’s just thought that puts together an idea, which isn’t a complex process or anything


Ever heard of aphantasia? The inabillity to form pictures in your head. I lost that ability my mind's eye is gone. I can't just do it, you just get cured then if it was that easy. All this philosophical stuff just doesn't go in for me when feeling like I am not human, it's like when you say a word a 1000 times it loses it's meaning and power, that's how everything feels for me.


----------



## coolwhip27 (Mar 14, 2015)

Trith said:


> Omg, that's probably the most insensitive response I will see here for this week. It's not so difficult to understand people's difficulties either, you_ just do it_ too.


Insensitive? Either you keep yourself rational or don’t reply to me, all I said was it _does not_ take anything _extra_ to pay attention to anything. Now, did I say I understood his difficulty or are you putting words in my mouth? Is it about my acknowledgment? If you don’t get it then don’t bother me, or ATTACK me because my response wasn’t good enough for you. Meanwhile I hope I don’t need to read a school essay from you trith, keep it short and to the point please


----------



## coolwhip27 (Mar 14, 2015)

Trith said:


> Omg, that's probably the most insensitive response I will see here for this week. It's not so difficult to understand people's difficulties either, you_ just do it_ too.


According to yourself I shouldn’t try to help such a helpless viewpoint, I should say “oh I’m so sorry that you’re like that” and give up, because that’s the “sensitive” thing to do. If I don’t do that then I’m insensitive and I think I understand all their problems? That’s all in your head, get a grip


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

coolwhip27 said:


> According to yourself I shouldn’t try to help such a helpless viewpoint, I should say “oh I’m so sorry that you’re like that” and give up, because that’s the “sensitive” thing to do. *If I don’t do that then I’m insensitive and I think I understand all their problems? That’s all in your head, get a grip*


wow indebunkable response! great


----------



## coolwhip27 (Mar 14, 2015)

leminaseri said:


> wow indebunkable response! great


I was wondering if trith might decide to hop out of the bushes and attack my comments again. He thinks he “sees right through me”


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

coolwhip27 said:


> According to yourself I shouldn’t try to help such a helpless viewpoint, I should say “oh I’m so sorry that you’re like that” and give up, because that’s the “sensitive” thing to do. If I don’t do that then I’m insensitive and I think I understand all their problems? That’s all in your head, get a grip


You are assuming that you had to say something to 'help' him. I could be wrong but it didn't seem that Aridity was asking for your wisdom or your guidance on how to solve his problems. It looks like he just wanted to say that your video didn't mean much for him. He was the one giving the feedback.


----------



## coolwhip27 (Mar 14, 2015)

Trith said:


> You are assuming that you had to say something to 'help' him. I could be wrong but it didn't seem that Aridity was asking for your wisdom or your guidance on how to solve his problems. It looks like he just wanted to say that your video didn't mean much for him. He was the one giving the feedback.


He asked me a question. Go back and read. I know you’ve already made up your mind about everything I say, but your snarky comment was misplaced. Next time try thinking rather than reacting.
You assume I think I _had_ to say something to “help”, but I don’t really don’t see the problem with trying, so keep your fukin judgments to yourself. Because I’m not here to be attacked, monitored or controlled


----------

